# DJ or 27.5 for jumping and working on new skills



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

I used to suck at jumps until a skills area opened up by me and I've become hooked. I've progressed to hitting doubles and drops on my FS 29er (still can't hit the hip jump and haven't tried a big ~3.5' drop with a gap yet). Anyway I'm having a blast hitting the jumps and progressing, yet I'm also 39 with a couple young kids so don't want to do anything too stupid.

My trail skills are pretty good, but I'm pretty bad at riding manuals, wheelies, bunny hops and am not always that smooth on jumps. So I'm considering getting a bike just to mess around with and work on new skills while out with the kids. Ideally it would be fun to take to the skills area too.

It seems like the DJ would be more fun messing around on the pavement than a 27.5 hardtail. It seems like the 27.5 HT would be better suited for the skills area, with two brakes (although I suppose you only need 1 on a jump line), traction, gears to climb back up. 
A DJ could be had for cheaper, and probably more reliable compared to if I'm banging on an inexpensive mountain bike. A DJ is probably quite a bit lighter too.

I'm just over 6'. Ideally budget would be ~$700 but could go a higher if needed.

Think a DJ would be beneficial and if so, any recommendations?

EDIT: I guess some DJ bikes have gears - https://www.norco.com/bikes/2018/mountain/dirt-street/magnum-aluminum/magnum/


----------



## 93EXCivic (Mar 12, 2018)

There isn't any reason you couldn't fit front brakes to a DJ. Most dirt jump forks have mounts. You would just need to see it the hub had the mounts for a rotor.

I'd look used at a used DJ for $700. If you want something slightly more trail worthy then a DJ watch for a used NS Surge Evo (basically a dirt jumper with a derailleur hanger, ability to take longer forks and long seat post)


----------



## bank5 (May 7, 2008)

Thanks for the response. Good to know about the front brake. Makes sense and I’ll keep my eye out for used.


----------



## cyclehacker (Jan 14, 2019)

bank5 said:


> I used to suck at jumps until a skills area opened up by me and I've become hooked. I've progressed to hitting doubles and drops on my FS 29er (still can't hit the hip jump and haven't tried a big ~3.5' drop with a gap yet). Anyway I'm having a blast hitting the jumps and progressing, yet I'm also 39 with a couple young kids so don't want to do anything too stupid.
> 
> My trail skills are pretty good, but I'm pretty bad at riding manuals, wheelies, bunny hops and am not always that smooth on jumps. So I'm considering getting a bike just to mess around with and work on new skills while out with the kids. Ideally it would be fun to take to the skills area too.
> 
> It seems like the DJ would be more fun messing around on the pavement than a 27.5 hardtail. It seems like the 27.5 HT would be better suited for the skills area, with two brakes (although I suppose you only need 1 on a jump line), traction, gears to climb back up.


I've been thinking about the same thing for a while. I'm at a similar stage in life and part of the appeal of a DJ to me is also that I can ride with my kids without dusting them the entire time on my F/S bike, but also that I can work on other skills there first. I live in Central NC, so most of what I ride would qualify as XC and DJ should be fine.

To me the Pros of a DJ are:
- Learn some new skills on it before taking it to my trail bike
- Get a good workout by riding with a single-speed
- Slow down to ride with kids

Questions are:
- Does anyone ever sit down? Those seats seem awfully low.
- Do I really need another bike to maintain?

Thanks to the OP for starting the thread and to anyone who responds.

[EDIT: Review from the department of redundancy department.]


----------



## mxcobra (Feb 19, 2009)

I DJ bike is night and day different then a trail bike. (they jump more better).
But keep this in mind a DJ bike is terrible in the trails.
No you don't sit on a DJ seat. Well maibee if your at the top of the drop in waiting your turn for the 6 pack to open up.
If you are trying and or learning to Dirt JUmp A DJ specific bike is essential.
A trail bike just won't cut it not even a supernice 27.5 hardtail - geometry is all wrong..


----------



## cyclehacker (Jan 14, 2019)

mxcobra said:


> I DJ bike is night and day different then a trail bike. (they jump more better).
> But keep this in mind a DJ bike is terrible in the trails.


So this part concerns me a little. What exactly do you mean by terrible?



mxcobra said:


> If you are trying and or learning to Dirt JUmp A DJ specific bike is essential.
> A trail bike just won't cut it not even a supernice 27.5 hardtail - geometry is all wrong..


Does that mean that the skills I pickup on my DJ are not going to easily translate to the trail bike or does it really just depend on the person/effort/etc?


----------



## mxcobra (Feb 19, 2009)

So I used to think I was super cool because I rode my DJ bike on the trails. Then one day not to long ago I got a Rocky mountain Thunderbolt, and boy was I missing out. Now I could pedal efficiency. Bomb down hills. With major stability. Stop when I needed to!. Best of all feel comfortable riding for hours on end. A DJ does two good thing on the trail pops off features good , and drops off rocks good. But the other 99.5 percent of your trail ride will suffer.

But in a nice smooth groomed set of dirt jumps the DJ bike can't be beat. Same goes for a trail bike in the rythems they suck . The plush suspension and long chain stays. Will soak up the lips which will make you struggle to get in the air at the proper slow speeds you need for Dirt Jumps. My Garmin clocks me at about. 7 miles hr. In the rythems . We're on the jumps in the trails I am well exceeding 20 miles hr. By the way I ride a fully Ridgid specialized P for my DJ bike. DJ skills most definitely transilate to a whole new set of bike handling skills for the trails. Hope this helps...


----------



## doubleyou (Jan 2, 2013)

This is exactly the thread I was looking for  !
I am having the same thoughts as OP. I'm looking for a dirt jump bike to practice my skills on, such as bunny hop, manual, endo, pumping etc. I'll never take it to a real dirt jump park, as I'm waaaay too scared of the big jumps and long air time. I'd use it in skate parks, on streets, etc.

What do you guys think of Canon's Stitched 360 (the cheapest model) for this purpose?
https://www.canyon.com/en-gb/mounta...itched/stitched-360/2366.html#!accordions=1_0


----------



## ScaryFatKidGT (Jun 6, 2012)

cyclehacker said:


> Questions are:
> - Does anyone ever sit down? Those seats seem awfully low.
> - Do I really need another bike to maintain?
> 
> ...


About sitting down... no not really, it's just something to sit on when you aren't moving or if you are cruising down the street and/or so you don't hurt yourself to bad if you slip off the pedals, you could however install a dropper post on newer bikes that have routing for it like the Jackal, it might not fit a long enough travel post to be like a trail bike but it would be way better than nothing.


----------

